# 27" gbc dirt tamers



## sawhead (Feb 7, 2011)

anyone know or got pics of the 27" gbc dirt tamers...wanting to know if the rears are squared off or not?

any mounted pics would be great

thanks


----------



## 4*4 (Feb 12, 2012)

Look like a great copy of a big horn, squarish, but not a block.


----------



## Thom (Dec 16, 2009)

Look good on those rims


----------



## sawhead (Feb 7, 2011)

i wonder if the 27" tamers run about equal in size to a 26" bighorn?

thanks for the pic by the way


----------



## K a w a s a k i 360 (Apr 14, 2011)

man those are perrrty


----------

